# Screens/bars on trailer windows?



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I've seen some trailers in my area that have screens or bars covering the windows that the horse would be able to stick it's head out of otherwise... Is it safe to have the window open with these screens? Is there a way to buy these aftermarket? 
I'm curious, because I sometimes trailer in hotter weather and worry about the horses overheating in the trailer... I'd love to just leave the windows down, but I just know they'd have their heads hanging out, and that's obviously not safe while driving down the road.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

We have screens and we leave the windows full open sometimes. Its safe if you have a screen or bars, i have seen people without bars or screens and they were driving down the road with the hroses heads hanging out, thats what a stock trailer is like, no screens or windows.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We had screens on one trailer and now have bars on this trailer. I love either one and the horses love being able to have the wind in their faces without their heads sticking out. I see lots of folks leave their horses heads out as they travel and it scares me to death, most the time the horses heads are over the lines of other traffic
One of our horses tends to be a bit restless in the trailer, he does not like close quarters. Our bumper pull had typical closed sides and he hated that trailer. Our Gooseneck trailer has the bar windows and he travels so well, I think being able to see out helps him alot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We have a window with a screen which I only close in the winter and then we have bars. I love the bars because it keeps their little heads safe but leaves the window wide open. 

I do believe you can buy them after market, just call the dealer for your brand of trailer.


----------



## EA Alayna (Jun 14, 2010)

The trailer we have at work has the windows with screens as well as the bars that can be dropped down. If we are stopped and moving slow in traffic on the way to a show we will drop the bars so the horses can stick their heads out. Then we close them once traffic clears up. We also have a small pony and will leave his window completely down because he can't reach anything but his nose out. So far we have never had a problem or an accident.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would never travel with my horses head sticking out... too many horror stories about horses dying because of that.

I have a trailer like others where I have bars and then a separate drop down window with a screen in it. Many times I will drop down the window and just leave the bars up- provides more air flow. I wouldnt use just a screen since April loves to pop her head through things and already loves to push the screen out when I have the window up and slid open (her dang nose can just get through the end bars)


----------

